# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  هل التحكيم ضرورة عصرية وهل توافر خبرة عربية في مجال التحكيم  يعد واجب قومي أمام تعدد

## طارق مجاهد

*هل التحكيم ضرورة عصرية* *وهل توافر خبرة عربية في مجال التحكيم  يعد واجب قومي* *أمام تعدد أنماط التحكيم ونظمه ومؤسساته* 
*1.**بطء التقاضي وعدم فعالية الأحكام ظاهرتان تهددان العدالة:-*
  من المتفق عليه أن بطء التقاضي وعدم فعالية الأحكام ظاهرتان خطيرتان تهددان العدالة بل لا نغالي في القول إذ قلنا إنهما تجردان حق التقاضي الذي يكفله الدستور من كل قيمة له.
  ذلك أن الالتجاء إلى القضاء لم يعد وسيلة فعالة لاقتضاء الحقوق وإنما أصبح ميدانا يجد فيه المماطلة متسعا للمراوغة والتعطيل مستغلا ما نص عليه القانون من ضمانات لإطراف الخصومة احتراما لحقوق الدفاع. بل أصبح من مصلحة كل مماطل التجاء خصمه إلى القضاء. إذ توافر في أذهان الناس أن خير سبيل لإماتة حق طرحه على ساحة القضاء.
  ويزيد من خطورة الأمر , انه بعد المعاناة التي يتحملها صاحب الحق أمام درجتي التقاضي , ثم اجتيازه لأدق المراحل وأصعبها وهى نقض الحكم , يتمخض حلمه إلى وهم  كبير , إذ سرعان ما يكتشف أن الحكم البات الذي بيده لايعدو أن يكون مجرد ورقة بيضاء ليست لها قيمة , وعليه أن يبدأ مواجهة جديدة وهى خصومة التنفيذ , وهى مأساة بكل المقاييس إذ تستخدم في هذه الخصومة كافة أساليب التحايل لتعطيل تنفيذ الحكم تحت ستار إشكالات التنفيذ . 
  وتستغرق خصومة التنفيذ أمام قاضى التنفيذ وقتا قد يصل إلى بضع سنين يستغلها المحكوم ضده في خصومة الحق, في إفراغ الحكم من كل قيمة عملية له.
*2.**عوامل بطء التقاضي وعدم فاعلية الأحكام:-* 
  وقد رد البعض سبب هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة التي تهدد العدالة إلى تعقيد إجراءات التقاضي فنادي بتبسيط الإجراءات واستحداث نظام مبسط لحل المنازعات الصغيرة القيمة , بينما ردها البعض إلى قلة عدد القضاة فنادي بزيادة عددهم والعناية بإعدادهم , وذهب فريق ثالث إلى أن مشكلة القضاء تكمن في أعوانه , فطالب بحسن اختيارهم وزيادة مرتباتهم , بينما ذهب فريق رابع إلى أن المشكلة تكمن في المحامين وتلاعبهم بإجراءات التقاضي وعدم خبرة بعضهم.
       واعتقد أن أزمة العدالة في مصر تسهم فيها هذه الأسباب مجتمعة .
  ولكنها ليست الأسباب الوحيدة , إذ يكمن السبب الحقيقي في تصوري في هذا الكم الهائل من المنازعات والدعاوى التي تزدحم بها ساحات القضاء , إذ تشير الإحصائيات إلى أنها بلغت نحو 12 اثني عشر مليون قضية اى أن لكل خمسة مصريين قضية أمام القضاء , وهو رقم مخيف بجميع المقاييس.
  وهذا يفسر كيف تحول القضاء المستعجل مع بساطة إجراءاته وسرعتها إلى قضاء عادى تستغرق الخصومة أمامه  عدة سنوات وفقد أهم صفاته وهى سرعة الفصل للاستعجال والخطر.
  كما يفسر فشل نظام قاضى التنفيذ في أدائه لمهمته التي شرع من اجلها . ويفسر فشل نظام أوامر الأداء الذي نجح في بداية تطبيقه لبساطة إجراءاته الأمر الذي شجع المشرع على التوسع في نطاقه حتى بلغ مداه بالقانون رقم 23 لسنة 1992 فجعله يشمل المنقول المعين بالذات , ثم أصبحت المحاكم  ترفض إصدار اى أمر أداء وتلجئ صاحب الحق إلى عدم إتباع هذا الطريق الميسر والالتجاء إلى القضاء عن طريق رفع الدعوى , إذ لاحظت المحاكم أن صار أمر الأداء  أصبح عديم الجدوى بتظلم الصادر ضده الأمر وصيرورته بذلك دعوى قضائية , فرات المحاكم توفير وقتها برفض إصدار  أوامر الأداء موجهة أصحاب الحقوق إلى المطالبة بحقوقهم عن طريق الدعوى العادية .
  وليس بخاف على كل مشتغل بالعمل القانوني انه أمام ازدحام المحاكم بالقضايا أصبح القضاة يرحبون بتأجيل الدعاوى ويغضون الطرف عن نصوص قانون المرافعات التي لاتجيز تأجيل الدعوى أكثر من مرة لذات السبب ( م 98مرافعات ).
  بل أن المحاكم أمام هذا الكم الهائل من القضايا حين تحجز بعضها للحكم لاتنطق به في الجلسة المحددة لإصداره , وتؤجل صدوره المرة تلو الأخرى فلا يصدر في بعض الأحيان قبل عدة شهور ولم يسلم من ذلك القضاء المستعجل , ويظل الخصم يتابع المحاكم في كل جلسة مترقبا صدور الحكم , خشية إصداره في غفلة فيضيع عليه ميعاد الطعن , ولا يخفى ما ينطوي عليه ذلك من مشقة للمتقاضين وما يصيبهم من إرهاق علاوة على مايحدث أمام الخبراء عند إحالة الدعاوى إليهم للفصل في المسائل الفنية التي يتطلبها موضوع الدعوى للفصل فيها
  من تأخير قد يصل إلى سنوات.
  ولا يقلل من خطورة زيادة عدد القضايا بهذه الصورة مواجهتها بزيادة عدد القضاة فهذه الزيادة وان ساعدت على تخفيف عبء العمل بعض الشيء فإنها لن تؤدى بحال من الأحوال إلى حسن اختيار القضاة وحسن إعدادهم وموالاة تدريبهم وتوفير المحاكم اللازمة لاستيعابهم , وإعداد العدد الكافي من معاونيهم , كل ذلك ليس من المسائل الميسرة .
  كما لايقلل من حدة تكدس القضايا أمام المحاكم استحداث محاكم للمنازعات صغيرة القيمة , بإجراءات مبسطة – ذلك انه بالإمكان دون حاجة لتنوع المحاكم وتعقيد النظام القضائي , رفع النصاب الانتهائى لمحاكم أول درجة ليشمل المنازعات صغيرة القيمة , أما عن تبسيط الإجراءات فعلى ضوء ما قدمنا ليست المشكلة  مشكلة إجراءات بقدر ما هي مشكلة ازدحام المحاكم بالقضايا إلى حد تعجز المحاكم عن أداء رسالتها.
  ولو أن المشكلة مشكلة إجراءات , فلما عجز القضاء المستعجل على الرغم من بساطة إجراءاته عن النهوض بمسئولياته كقضاء وقتي يسعف الخصوم بإجراءات وقتية سريعة إلى أن يفصل في أصل الحق .ولما فشل نظام أوامر الأداء وتعسر نظام قاضى التنفيذ , ويزداد الأمر خطورة بالنسبة للمنازعات التجارية سواء الداخلية  أو الدولية إذ لاتحتمل مثل هذه المنازعات بطء التقاضي وعرقلة تنفيذ أحكامه , فسمة التجارة سرعة تداول رأس المال وسرعة استقرار الحقوق والمراكز القانونية فضلا عن ضرورة إحاطتها بالسرية .
  ويزداد الأمر صعوبة بالنسبة للعقود التجارية ذات الطابع الاجنبى . إذ يعزف الطرف الاجنبى لعدم علمه بالقانون الوطني عن الالتجاء للقضاء الوطني.
*3.**التحكيم ضرورة ملحة لكونه أهم البدائل لفض المنازعات عن غير طريق القضاء :-* 
  الحل إذن لمشكلة تكدس القضايا أمام المحاكم وبطء التقاضي وعدم فعالية الأحكام وقصورها عن الاستجابة لمتطلبات التجارة الدولية على السواء يكمن في ضرورة إيجاد بديل لفض المنازعات عن غير القضاء ومن أهم هذه البدائل هو التحكيم.
*4.**لابد وحتما توافر خبرة عربية في مجال التحكيم وهذا واجب وطني وضرورة قومية:-*
  فطبقا للإحصائيات الصادرة عن الهيئة الدائمة لغرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس تمثل قضايا التحكيم ذات الطرف العربي اعلي نسبة من بين عملاء الغرف , إذ بلغت في الفترة من 1981 – 1995 نسبة هذه القضايا 14% من مجموع قضايا التحكيم التي تنظرها الغرفة , و 50 % من مجموع القضايا التي وردت لها من دول العالم الثالث .
  وكان مجموع القضايا ذات الطرف العربي 760 قضية كان الطرف العربي المدعى في 279 منها, بينما كان مدعى عليه في 481 قضية.
  وحظيت مصر بالنصيب الأوفر من قضايا التحكيم العربية إذ بلغ نصيبها من مجموع هذه القضايا 143 قضية , كانت مدعيه في 42 قضية بينما كانت مدعى عليها في 101 قضية .
   هذا فضلا عن 26 قضية أخرى أمام البنك الدولي لتسوية منازعات الاستثمار ( الأكسيد) وهو المظهر الجديد للهيمنة الاستعمارية على الوطن العربي وهذا ما أراه ولابد وحتما أن نجد سبيلا للخروج من تحت عباءته الاستعمارية.
  وتقدر قيمة هذه القضايا التي تهم العالم العربي بعدة مليارات من الدولارات, الأمر الذي يوضح أهمية التحكيم بالنسبة لعالمنا العربي باعتباره قضاء العصر الذي يتفق والحجم الهائل للاستثمارات الدولية التي تناط بالشركات العملاقة المتعددة الجنسيات والتي لا يتفق حجم وطبيعة نشاطها مع بطء القضاء الوطني واختلاف إجراءاته من بلد إلى أخر فضلا عن طول هذه الإجراءات وصعوبة الوقوف على أحكام القوانين الوطنية , ومغبة عدم إمكانية تنفيذ الحكم القضائي في النهاية.
  ومن هنا : فقد أصبح واجبا وطنيا بل ضرورة قومية توافر خبرة عربية تحكيمية عالية المستوى في مجال التحكيم : متمرسة على العمل في هذا المجال بكفاءة واقتدار : ملمة بدقائقه : متابعة لمستجداته : ممثلة في مجالسه وهيئاته , قادرة على تمثيل المصالح العربية في محاكم التحكيم قادرة على الدفاع أمامها , خاصة مع ظهور العديد من مؤسسات  التحكيم الدولية التي يحتكر الطرف الاجنبى عضويتها ويهيمن بشكل كامل على مقدراتها .
  ولا يخفى على احد خطورة هذا الوضع الراهن إذ أصبح الطرف الاجنبى الخصم والحكم وهو وضع يهدد المصالح الاقتصادية للعالم العربي في عالم التحكيم الذي لايبرأ من بعض النزعات العنصرية حينا ولا يسلم من الشبهات أحيانا كثيرة.

*المستشارالتحكيمى*
*طارق مجاهد العربي*
*المحامى بالاستئناف العالي ومجلس الدولة*
*عضو اتحاد المحامين الدولي* 
*عضو اتحاد المحامين العرب*
*عضو اتحاد المحامين الافرواسيوى*
*عضو ومحكم معتمد لدى مركز التحكيم الدولي*
*عضو ومحكم معتمد لدى مركز تحكيم حقوق عين شمس*
*عضو مؤسس للاتحاد العربي لمراكز التحكيم الهندسي*
0106089579   &   0123034902
alaraby_leuer2005@Yahoo.com

----------


## magy amr

موضوع التحكيم من الموضوعات الحديث البحث فيها لذا نرجو المزيد الكتابة فيها خصوصا موضوع الغش في التحكيم حيث أن هناك من يستغل التحكيم للحصول علي أحكام باطلة

----------


## أم خطاب

*نعم* .... يعتبر التكيم من الضروريات العصرية باعتباره أنسب الطرق لحل المنازعات التى تثيرها العلاقات ذات الطابع الدولى فوجود العنصر الأجنبى فى العلاقة يؤدى إلى إحتياج أطرافها إلى جهة محايدة لحل ما تثيره من منازعات ويكون التوصل إلى محكم محايد أو على الأقل ينتمى إلى دولة أخرى غير الدول التى ينتمى إليها الأطراف بمثابة طوق النجاة الذى يحظى بقبول الطرفين وايضا يتميز التحكيم بمرونته فهو يسمح للمتنازعين بتشكيله على النحو المناسب لهم ويمكن الأطراف من إختيار المحكمين الذين يتولوا عملية التحكيم بأنفسهم ،كما أن المحكم لديه قدر كبير من المرونة ومساحة معقولة من الحرية فى الوصول للحكم العادل دون التقيد بنظام رسمى شكلى أو نظام قانونى يكبله
شكرا حضرت المستشار *طارق العربي* 
واهلا بكل اعضاء موقع *دار العدالة والقانون العربية*

----------

